# Seiko Sumo .. The SBDC series.. Blue - Black - Orange



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

The gang of Dive watch..





































Simple is Better.
William


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

Black Sumo...


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

Orange Sumo


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

Blue Sumo


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

the Crown










The Backcase










The Lume



















this is the Icons









Simple is Better
William


----------



## johnchoe (Jul 1, 2009)

Beautiful photos as usual, William.

Well done.


----------



## Flex1493 (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow great pictures.


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)

Beautiful pictures William. I love the look of the blue Sumo. That watch is definitively at the top of my wish list.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

music_healing said:


>


The blue Sumo has always been on my mind&#8230; one of these watches, along with the MarineMaster, that will always fascinate me :think:


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Beautiful pictures...thanks for sharing!


----------

